# Because everybody loves Strawberry



## Richio (26/5/16)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Richio (2/6/16)

*
***LAST DAY TO GET YOUR FRUITY PAWS ON THIS SPECIAL****​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (3/6/16)

@Richio eta on tfa sweet cream?


----------



## Richio (3/6/16)

Hi @Sickboy77 
We do have TFA sweet cream in stock, unless you referring to the non dx version?


----------



## Nailedit77 (3/6/16)

Yea, I am after the non dx. My cart ready to go but now just need sweet cream


----------



## Richio (3/6/16)

Let me check on that & get back to you.


----------



## Nailedit77 (3/6/16)

Richio said:


> Let me check on that & get back to you.


Thanks


----------



## Patrick (3/6/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> Thanks


Personally, I would get the FW sweet cream. That stuff is way better than the TFA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (3/6/16)

Patrick said:


> Personally, I would get the FW sweet cream. That stuff is way better than the TFA.


Problem is, I have set adv recipes with tfa... what if fw sweet cream like? Percentage wise compared to tfa


----------



## Patrick (3/6/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> Problem is, I have set adv recipes with tfa... what if fw sweet cream like? Percentage wise compared to tfa


Far more authentic and doesn't get that chemical taste at higher percentages.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (3/6/16)

Patrick said:


> Far more authentic and doesn't get that chemical taste at higher percentages.


So if im using 2% tfa, what u recon fw should be?


----------



## Patrick (3/6/16)

I would go at same percentage as your TFA.


----------



## Nailedit77 (3/6/16)

Patrick said:


> I would go at same percentage as your TFA.


Shot, will give it a try and see


----------



## Patrick (3/6/16)

It's more creamy and has a nice mouth feel. TFA is more milky.


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (3/6/16)

Any news on CAP? @Richio


----------



## Richio (3/6/16)

@Create-A-Cloud 
Still no ETA from Cap as to when they'll release our shipment. As soon as I have word on a solid date, I will post it up.


----------

